# Symphonic music concert video streaming platform: Symphony



## Denize (6 mo ago)

Just wanted to share that I just discovered a symphonic music streaming platform that is super new called Symphony. They seem to have partnerships with some of the leading symphony orchestras and some nice documentaries. I think it's worth checking out - I'm on their free trial and have been tuning in nearly daily.


----------

